# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Ի՞նչ է DHCP սերվերը:

## razmik21

Ի՞նչ է DHCP սերվերը: Որո՞նք DHCP սերվերի առանձնահատկությունները: Ինչե՞ս այն միացնել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dhcp+%D1%81%D0%...B2%D0%B5%D1%80

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP

----------


## masivec

> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dhcp+%D1%81%D0%...B2%D0%B5%D1%80
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP


Հա բայց եթե գիտեք կարելի է ստեղ ակումբում Հայերեն սիրուն շարադրել որ համ մեզ հեշտ լինի համ ել Գօօգլ-ով որ ման գան ակումբում բերի :Xeloq:

----------

-=BaZeL^4=- (06.09.2011), Ապե Ջան (22.06.2011), Պոզիտրոն (29.06.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Հա բայց եթե գիտեք կարելի է ստեղ ակումբում Հայերեն սիրուն շարադրել որ համ մեզ հեշտ լինի համ ել Գօօգլ-ով որ ման գան ակումբում բերի


Կգրեմ Մասիվ ջան: Ժամանակ չունեմ: 
Ճիշտ ես ասում, որ պետք է հայերեն հոդված ստեղծել, որ գուգլով գան ակումբ: Բոլոր թեմաների իրական նպատակը հենց դա է: Ընդհանրապես գուգլով փնտրելուց ավելի լավ հոդվածներ են հանդիպում: Նկարազարդ, օրինակներով, վիդեոներով, բայց հայերեն տեքստը կարդացողի համար ավելի հեշտ կլինի հետագայում օտարալեզու հոդվածները կարդալ: Համ էլ ստեղ տնավարի ենք գրում: Անպայման կգրեմ DHCP -ի մասին:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.01.2010), Ապե Ջան (10.01.2010), Պոզիտրոն (29.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

DHCP դա ցանցային պրոտոկոլ է, որի օգնությամբ ցանցում եղած մեքենաները ավտոմատ կերպով ստանում են որոշակի կարգավորումներ, օր.` IP հասցե, DNS սեռվերի հասցե, gateway-ի հասցե: կարգավորումները ստանալու համար տվյալ ցանցի եղած մեքենաները պետք է միանան DHCP սեռվերին, որը տրամադրում է կարգավորումները, ըստ նշված հատվածի, օր.` 10.0.0.2 -ից 10.0.0.25 և այլն.
 Ցանկության դեպքում կօգնեմ կարգավորել DHCP սեռվերը fedora ՕՀ-ի վրա:

----------

-=BaZeL^4=- (06.09.2011), min-mak (14.08.2010), Ապե Ջան (22.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

Կցորդ 48782 ներկայացնում եմ 2 օրինակ. 1) dhcp սեռվերը կարող է հանդիսանալ նաև որպես gateway: 2) այս օրինակում DHCP սեռվերը միայն ip-ներ ա բաժանում, իսկ  որպես "ելք" հանդիսանում ա ուրիշ մեքենա:

----------

min-mak (14.08.2010), Ապե Ջան (22.06.2011)

----------


## vahrammur

Հոստերի Դինամիկ Կոնֆիգուրացման Արձանագրություն (DHCP)
Հոստերի Դինամիկ Կոնֆիգուրացման Արձանագրություն (Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol – DHCP): Այս ծառայությունը թույլ է տալիս ցանցին միացվող սարքերին ստանալ IP հասցեներ և այլ ինֆորմացիա DHCP սերվերից: Այս ծառայությունը թույլ է տալիս  ավտոմատացնել  հոստերին IP հասցեների, ենթացանցի դիմակի, gateway-ի և այլ IP  պարամետրերի տրամադրման, նշանակման գործընթացը: DHCP-ն  թույլ է տալիս հոստին ստանալ IP հասցե երբ հոստը միանում է ցանցին, որի համար կապ է հաստատվում DHCP սերվերի հետ և հասցեի հարցում կատարվում հոստի կողմից: DHCP սերվերը իր ցուցակում գտնվող ազատ հասցեներից մեկը որոշակի ժամանակով տրամադրում է հոստին:
Ընթերցել ավելին...

----------

Ապե Ջան (20.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Հոստերի Դինամիկ Կոնֆիգուրացման Արձանագրություն (DHCP)
> Հոստերի Դինամիկ Կոնֆիգուրացման Արձանագրություն (Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol – DHCP): Այս ծառայությունը թույլ է տալիս ցանցին միացվող սարքերին ստանալ IP հասցեներ և այլ ինֆորմացիա DHCP սերվերից: Այս ծառայությունը թույլ է տալիս  ավտոմատացնել  հոստերին IP հասցեների, ենթացանցի դիմակի, gateway-ի և այլ IP  պարամետրերի տրամադրման, նշանակման գործընթացը: DHCP-ն  թույլ է տալիս հոստին ստանալ IP հասցե երբ հոստը միանում է ցանցին, որի համար կապ է հաստատվում DHCP սերվերի հետ և հասցեի հարցում կատարվում հոստի կողմից: DHCP սերվերը իր ցուցակում գտնվող ազատ հասցեներից մեկը որոշակի ժամանակով տրամադրում է հոստին:
> Ընթերցել ավելին...


Կոնցեպտուալ ճիշտ է  :Smile: 




> Ի՞նչ է DHCP սերվերը: Որո՞նք DHCP սերվերի առանձնահատկությունները: Ինչե՞ս այն միացնել:


Իսկ առանձնահատկություններից կարող եմ ասել, որ նրա աշատանքը կախած չէ օպերացիոն համակարգի տիպից` նույնիսկ կարող է սարքավորման միջոցով իրականացվել: DHCP-ն համակարգչային ցանցի մասնակից սարքերին կարողանում է "ճանաչել" և նրանց հետ կապ հաստատել MAC հասցեի միջոցով, որն ըստ էության լռությամբ չի կրկնվում ոչ մի սարքի վրա: DHCP սերվերի աշխատանքի կոնցեպցիաները (հասցեների և ցանցային տվյալների տրամադրում, պահպանում, ֆիլտրում, իդենտիֆիկացում և այլն) ամբողջովին հիմնված է հենց MAC հասցեների ունիկալության և իդենտիֆիկացման վրա: Սակայն ներկայիս համակարգիչների ցանցային քարտերը թույլ են տալիս փոփոխել այդ հասցեն, այնպես որ պետք է ուշադիր լինել: Բացի այդ կան սարքեր, որոնք ցանցում DHCP սերվերի առկայության դեպքում անտեսում են ստատիկ IP-ները և փորձում են ստանալ նոր հասցեներ:
Այսպիսով ցանցում DHCP ծառայություն բարձրացնելուց առաջ պետք է առաջին հերթին գույքագրել բոլոր մասնակից սարքավորումների MAC հասցեները:
DHCP ծառայությունը խորհուրդ չի տրվում բարձրացնել հանրային (public) ցանցի ուղղությամբ` անկանխատեսելի խնդիրներ կարող են առաջանալ, ինչպես նաև կարող է արգելափակվել կապը:
Միացնելու համար կան տարբեր եղանակներ` նայած թե ինչի վրա ես ուզում միացնել: Windiows-ի տակ կան բազմաթիվ անվճար և բավականին հասկանալի ու թեթև ծրագրեր:
Unix/Linux պլատֆորմով ՕՀ-երում, առանց գրաֆիկական ինտերֆեյսի, անհրաժեշտ է լրացուցիչ գրականություն ընթերցել, կամ դիմել ֆորումներին

----------

Ապե Ջան (20.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Իսկ առանձնահատկություններից կարող եմ ասել, որ նրա աշատանքը կախած չէ օպերացիոն համակարգի տիպից` նույնիսկ կարող է սարքավորման միջոցով իրականացվել: DHCP-ն համակարգչային ցանցի մասնակից սարքերին կարողանում է "ճանաչել" և նրանց հետ կապ հաստատել MAC հասցեի միջոցով, որն ըստ էության լռությամբ չի կրկնվում ոչ մի սարքի վրա: DHCP սերվերի աշխատանքի կոնցեպցիաները (հասցեների և ցանցային տվյալների տրամադրում, պահպանում, ֆիլտրում, իդենտիֆիկացում և այլն) ամբողջովին հիմնված է հենց MAC հասցեների ունիկալության և իդենտիֆիկացման վրա: Սակայն ներկայիս համակարգիչների ցանցային քարտերը թույլ են տալիս փոփոխել այդ հասցեն, այնպես որ պետք է ուշադիր լինել: Բացի այդ կան սարքեր, որոնք ցանցում DHCP սերվերի առկայության դեպքում անտեսում են ստատիկ IP-ները և փորձում են ստանալ նոր հասցեներ:
> Այսպիսով ցանցում DHCP ծառայություն բարձրացնելուց առաջ պետք է առաջին հերթին գույքագրել բոլոր մասնակից սարքավորումների MAC հասցեները:


 OK



> DHCP ծառայությունը խորհուրդ չի տրվում բարձրացնել հանրային (public) ցանցի ուղղությամբ` անկանխատեսելի խնդիրներ կարող են առաջանալ, ինչպես նաև կարող է արգելափակվել կապը:


չ_OK
այ ախպեր, ինձ թվում ա բջջային օպերատորի կողմից տրամադրվող ինտեռնետից էն կողմ public network չկա... բա խի են DHCP ով տալիս, կամ լավ, էն hot spot երու՞մ, կամ էլ beeline/viva/mandarin-ի ցանցու՞մ
մի պարզ պատճառով՝ DHCP-ն հենց փաբլիկի համար ա, ապահովության համար ա ու IP _խնայելու_ համար ա, 




> Միացնելու համար կան տարբեր եղանակներ` նայած թե ինչի վրա ես ուզում միացնել: Windiows-ի տակ կան բազմաթիվ անվճար և բավականին հասկանալի ու թեթև ծրագրեր:
> Unix/Linux պլատֆորմով ՕՀ-երում, առանց գրաֆիկական ինտերֆեյսի, անհրաժեշտ է լրացուցիչ գրականություն ընթերցել, կամ դիմել ֆորումներին


OK
linux-ի տակից 
dhcpd.conf-ի օրինակ


հարգանքներս:

----------


## Varzor

> չ_OK
> այ ախպեր, ինձ թվում ա բջջային օպերատորի կողմից տրամադրվող ինտեռնետից էն կողմ public network չկա... բա խի են DHCP ով տալիս, կամ լավ, էն hot spot երու՞մ, կամ էլ beeline/viva/mandarin-ի ցանցու՞մ
> մի պարզ պատճառով՝ DHCP-ն հենց փաբլիկի համար ա, ապահովության համար ա ու IP _խնայելու_ համար ա, 
> հարգանքներս:


 :Smile: 
ինձ ճիշտ չհասկացար  :Smile:  Խոսքս ոչ թե հանրային ծառայություննրի մասին ա, այլ public-private ցանցերի մասին  :Smile:  IT արգոնով ասում են ԼԱՆ-ի IP ու Ռեալ IP  :Smile: 
Viva/Orange/Beeline բաժանորդը օպերատորի ցանցի համար private-ա, իսկ իրանց DHCP-ն IP, եթե Ինտերնետի IP ա, տալիս, ապա միայն ներքին ցանցի միացումը կայացնելուց հետո  :Smile:  Այսինքն սկզբից ստեղծվում ա կապ օպերատորի հետ, որից հետո DHCP-ով տալիս ա "դրսի", ինտերնետի IP (Shared կապերի դեպքում` տենց չի, բաժանորդի կողմում միայն պրովայդերի IP-ն ա) ու "շպրտում" ա: Այդպես ավելի շատ անում են կորպորատիվ կամ անսահմանափակ հաճախորդների համար:
Ասածս հետևյալն ա:
Պատկերացրում X պրովայդերը տրամադրել ա, ինտերնետ կապ` ինչ-որ ձևով հասցրել ա քո սերվերին, որի ցանցային ինտերֆեյսներից մեկի վրա դրել ես Ինտերտենի Puplic, ստատիկ IP:
Այդ ինտերֆեյսի (քո ցանցի համար Public) ուղղությամբ DHCP կբարձրացնես? Ասենք թե բարձրացրիր, ինչ IP-ներ են ստանալու կլիենտները ?  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> ինձ ճիշտ չհասկացար  Խոսքս ոչ թե հանրային ծառայություննրի մասին ա, այլ public-private ցանցերի մասին  IT արգոնով ասում են ԼԱՆ-ի IP ու Ռեալ IP 
> Viva/Orange/Beeline բաժանորդը օպերատորի ցանցի համար private-ա, իսկ իրանց DHCP-ն IP, եթե Ինտերնետի IP ա, տալիս, ապա միայն ներքին ցանցի միացումը կայացնելուց հետո  Այսինքն սկզբից ստեղծվում ա կապ օպերատորի հետ, որից հետո DHCP-ով տալիս ա "դրսի", ինտերնետի IP (Shared կապերի դեպքում` տենց չի, բաժանորդի կողմում միայն պրովայդերի IP-ն ա) ու "շպրտում" ա: Այդպես ավելի շատ անում են կորպորատիվ կամ անսահմանափակ հաճախորդների համար:
> Ասածս հետևյալն ա:
> Պատկերացրում X պրովայդերը տրամադրել ա, ինտերնետ կապ` ինչ-որ ձևով հասցրել ա քո սերվերին, որի ցանցային ինտերֆեյսներից մեկի վրա դրել ես Ինտերտենի Puplic, ստատիկ IP:
> Այդ ինտերֆեյսի (քո ցանցի համար Public) ուղղությամբ DHCP կբարձրացնես? Ասենք թե բարձրացրիր, ինչ IP-ներ են ստանալու կլիենտները ?


 եղավ, լրիվ հասկացա ինչ ի նկատի ունեյիր: բայց կապ չունի, կարելիա ռեալ IP-ներն էլ DHCP-ի տակ կոխել: ասենք ունենք IP block - 1.1.1.0/24, որը հանդիսանում ա ռեալ IP block, ռեալիստիչնի լինելու համար կարող ենք կիսել 1.1.1.0/25 և 1.1.1.128/25 ու կարող ենք կեսը տալ ստատիկ բաժանորդներին, իսկ մյուս կեսն էլ DHCP-ով _շպրտենք_:  :Smile:  ու ոչ մի վախենալու բան մեր հետ չի լինի:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> եղավ, լրիվ հասկացա ինչ ի նկատի ունեյիր: բայց կապ չունի, կարելիա ռեալ IP-ներն էլ DHCP-ի տակ կոխել: ասենք ունենք IP block - 1.1.1.0/24, որը հանդիսանում ա ռեալ IP block, ռեալիստիչնի լինելու համար կարող ենք կիսել 1.1.1.0/25 և 1.1.1.128/25 ու կարող ենք կեսը տալ ստատիկ բաժանորդներին, իսկ մյուս կեսն էլ DHCP-ով _շպրտենք_:  ու ոչ մի վախենալու բան մեր հետ չի լինի:


Այ հիմա էլ ես չեմ հականում քեզ  :Smile:  Խասքը գնում ապրովայդերի դիրքից, թե բաժանորդի?
Էտի դու հո չես տալու դրսից??? Տալիս ես քո ներքին կայաններին` այսինքն ներքին DHCP-ով ներքին կայաններին բաժանում ես դրսի IP-ներ, որից հետո հերքին կայաններն ավտոմատ հայտնվում են արտաքին ցանցից հասանելի հասցեում (իհարկե պետք է ցանցը համապատասխանաբար կառուցված լինի): Ստացվում ա, որ DHCP-ով բաժանեցիր ռեալ IP-ներ, բայց DHCP-ն հո դուրս նայող ինտերֆեյսի վրա չէս ակտիվացնում?
Սովորաբար պրովայդերները մեծ մասկով են տալիս IP-ները, պատկերացրու ես էդ սետկի մեջ չեմ, բայց ցանցի մեջ եմ ու IP ստացա  :Smile: 
Չեմ ասում չի լինի, ասում եմ վտանգավոր ա, համ էլ պրովայդերը կարողա բլոկ անի  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Այ հիմա էլ ես չեմ հականում քեզ  Խասքը գնում ապրովայդերի դիրքից, թե բաժանորդի?


 եթե մենք ենք IP տրամադրում՝ մենք պրովայդեր ենք, եթե IP ստանում ենք՝ բաժանորդ: 



> Էտի դու հո չես տալու դրսից??? Տալիս ես քո ներքին կայաններին` այսինքն ներքին DHCP-ով ներքին կայաններին բաժանում ես դրսի IP-ներ, որից հետո հերքին կայաններն ավտոմատ հայտնվում են արտաքին ցանցից հասանելի հասցեում (իհարկե պետք է ցանցը համապատասխանաբար կառուցված լինի): Ստացվում ա, որ DHCP-ով բաժանեցիր ռեալ IP-ներ, բայց DHCP-ն հո դուրս նայող ինտերֆեյսի վրա չէս ակտիվացնում?


 իհարկե չէ, DHCP-ն միշտ նայում ա դեպի ներս, դրսի/WAN IP-ն կարևոր չի թե ոնց ենք ստացել.



> Սովորաբար պրովայդերները մեծ մասկով են տալիս IP-ները, պատկերացրու ես էդ սետկի մեջ չեմ, բայց ցանցի մեջ եմ ու IP *ստացա*


DHCP-ն չի կարա IP տա որը իրա թույլատրելի ցանցից դուրս ըլի: ուրիշ բան ա դու դնես IP որը DHCP-ի pool-ից դուրս ըլի:



> Չեմ ասում չի լինի, ասում եմ վտանգավոր ա, համ էլ պրովայդերը կարողա բլոկ անի


 հարց. ու՞մ համար ա վտանգավոր պրովայդերի՞, թե կլիենտի:
1. պրովայդերի. եթե պրովայդերի համար կլիենտը վտանգ ա ներկայացնում՝ ադմինը բանի պետք չի
2. կլիենտի. ուրեմն ինքը որոշել ա պրովայդերից _թաքուն_ ինչ որ բան անի ու վտանգ ա ներկայացնում եթե ստացվել ա, հետևաբար տես կետ 1

որպեսզի երկուսիս էլ պարզ լինի ինչի մասին ենք խոսում՝
dia.jpg
ունենք DHCP սեռվեր, որի eth0-ն նայում ա դեպի դուրս ու թե իրա IP-ն ինչ ա՝ մեզ չի հետաքրքրում
իսկ eth1-ը դա իրա LAN ինտեռֆեյսն ա, որը ունի IP 1.1.1.1
ու eth1 ինտեռֆեյսի վրա ակտիվացրած ա DHCP, որը IP-ներ ա բաժանում 1.1.1.2-1.1.1.127 ընկած միջակայքում, հետևաբար նրա մասկը՝ 255.255.255.128

հարց1. ինչ կլի եթե «նիրյադ» անունով ինչ որ մեկը փորձի իրա կոմպին 1.1.1.200 IP-ն տա:
պատ. ոչ մի բան, ուղղակի DHCP սեռվերը իրան թույլ չի տա որ «նիրյադը» նիրյադ ըլի:

հարց2. ի՞նչ տարբերություն DHCP pool-ի համար օգտագործել լոկալ IP-ներ, թե՞ գլոբալ:
պատ. ոչ մի

հարց3. կարող ա արդյոք DHCP-ն չլինի որպես gateway, հետևաբար ուրիշ մեքենայի IP տա
պատ. իհարկե, քանի որ DHCP-ի խնդիրը մենակ IP բաժանելն ա, իրա վրա կարա ընդհանրապես ինտերնետ չլինի, իսկ էն մեքենաները որոնք իրանից IP են ստացել դրանք ունենան ինտերնետ:

----------

Varzor (21.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Այ հիմա հասկացա, որ տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում  :Smile: 
Խոսքս գնում էր նրա մասին, որ ոչ թե DHCP-ն չի կարող ցանկացած IP տրամադրի իր բաժանորդին, այլ այնմասին, որ DHCP սերվիսը չի կարելի publish անել արտաքին not trusted զոնայի համար:
Այսինքն, եթե DHCP սերվերը հանդիսանում ա GW, կամ էլ դեպի WAN նայող ինտերֆեյս ունի, ապա չպետք է պատասխանի դրսի ուղղությունից եկած IP ստանալու հարցումներին` DHCP-ն պետքա բարձրացված լինի միայն ներքին ցանցի համար, նակառակ դեպքում անվտանգույթունը թուլանում ա, ինչպես նաև կարողա DDOS-ի բերի  :Smile: 
Windows-ում գրաֆիկական ինտերֆեյսից դա շատ պարզ ա երևում` ծրագիրը հարցնում ա "որ ինտերֆեյսին կցեմ DHCP ծառայությունը", մնում ամենակ ընտրելը  :Smile: 
Քանի որ Linux-ի ադմինները չեն զիրում գրաֆիկան (որոշ չափով դա ընդամենը մանագիտական թանկացում ա  :Smile:  ) ու աշխատում են կոնսովոլ, ապա էդքան պատկերավոր չի և պետքա հստակ պատկերացնի, թե ինչ հրաման ա գրում: Մի հատ պարամետր ես սխալ գրում` հակառակ գործողությունն ա անում:
Նոր սովորելւ ժամանակ ավահոր շատ էր ստացվում IP tebles-ի ու Squid-ի հետ աշխատելուց  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Այսինքն, եթե DHCP սերվերը հանդիսանում ա GW, կամ էլ դեպի WAN նայող ինտերֆեյս ունի, ապա չպետք է պատասխանի դրսի ուղղությունից եկած IP ստանալու հարցումներին` DHCP-ն պետքա բարձրացված լինի միայն ներքին ցանցի համար, նակառակ դեպքում անվտանգույթունը թուլանում ա, ինչպես նաև կարողա DDOS-ի բերի 
> Windows-ում գրաֆիկական ինտերֆեյսից դա շատ պարզ ա երևում` ծրագիրը հարցնում ա "որ ինտերֆեյսին կցեմ DHCP ծառայությունը", մնում ամենակ ընտրելը 
> Քանի որ Linux-ի ադմինները չեն զիրում գրաֆիկան (որոշ չափով դա ընդամենը մանագիտական թանկացում ա  ) ու աշխատում են կոնսովոլ, ապա էդքան պատկերավոր չի և պետքա հստակ պատկերացնի, թե ինչ հրաման ա գրում: Մի հատ պարամետր ես սխալ գրում` հակառակ գործողությունն ա անում:
> Նոր սովորելւ ժամանակ ավահոր շատ էր ստացվում IP tebles-ի ու Squid-ի հետ աշխատելուց


հա բայց սխալ կոնֆ անելու մասին չի խոսքը, սխալ եթե անենք շատ բաների անվտանգության ու ընդհանրապես աշխատունակությունը վտանգի տակ կդնեք

կոնֆ-ի մի կտորը ներկայացնեմ



```
subnet 1.1.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.128 
{   range 1.1.1.2 1.1.1.126;
  }
```

էսքանի մեջ չի գրված բայց նաև կողմնորոշվում ա նաև թե որ ինտերֆեյսի ուղղությամբ պտի աշխատի. 
լինուքսի տակ ավելի հեշտ ա, քանի որ ինտեռֆեյս նշել պետք չի, ինքը ավտոմատ հասկանում ա, որ եթե ըստ վերևի նկարի  eth1-ի IP-ը պատկանում ա "subnet 1.1.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.128"-ին հետևաբար էլ ուրիշ տեղ հարկ չկա նշելու թե որ ինտեռֆեյսի ուղղությամբ պտի ինքը IP բաժանի... 
win-ի մեջ ա ուղղակի ամեն ինչ բարդացրած...
iptables-ն էլ կապ չունի DHCP-ի հետ, սքուիդի հետ մի թեթև  :Jpit:  
եթե բան պետք ըլի՝ դիմի:

----------

Ապե Ջան (22.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> կոնֆ-ի մի կտորը ներկայացնեմ
> 
> 
> ```
> subnet 1.1.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.128 
> {   range 1.1.1.2 1.1.1.126;
>   }
> ```
> 
> ...


 :Smile: 
/etc/dhcp.conf-ի մեջ արդեն նշում ես, թե որ ինտերֆեյսի հետ աշխատի` Subnet 1.1.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.128: Սա ցանցի նկարագրություն ա, դու նրան ասում ես, թե որ ցանցից եկած հարցումներին պատասխանի և IP տրամադրի, բնական ա կարա պատասխանի մենակ էդ ցանցի կողմ նայող ադապտերով  :Smile:  բարդացրած չի, ուղակի Linux-ի ադմինները չեն սիրում Windows-ը  :Smile: 
Նույն բաննա, սետղ գրում ես subnet, իսկ այնտեղ bind to address ես անում  :Smile: 

Չեմ ասում, թե IP-tables-ը կապ ունի DHCP-ի հետ, կապ ունի GW-ի հետ` Firewall-ն ա  :Smile: 
Squid-i հետ` այքանով, որ նա էլ Proxy-ն ա  :Wink: 

Որ ասում ես, դիմեմ  :Smile: 
Ուզում եմ Redundant GW սարքեմ,
Ունեմ երկու օֆիս, իրար միացրել եմ VPN-ով: VPN Սերվերը CentOS 5.5-ի վրա դրված OpenVPN, VPN Կլիենտը D-Link DIR 330 (ddwrt պրաշիվկով) OpenVPN
Պատկերացրա ունեմ երկու տարբեր պրովայդերներից վերցրած կապ` Public IP-ներով: Անհրաժեշտ ա անել այնպես, որ կլիենտի կողմում եթե իր հիմնական կապը գնա, ապա ավտոմատ VPN-ը բարձրացնի մյուսով:
Կամ էլ (այ սա ավելի նախընտրելի տարբերակ ա  :Smile:  ) երկուսն էլ բարձացված լինի, ուղղակի rout-ները ավտոմատ կազմակերպի այն կապով, որը տվյալ պահին աշխատում ա  :Smile: 
Նախապես ասեմ, որ DIR-ի վրա զավադսկոյ մի WAN պորտ կա, բայց երկրերդը ավելացվել ա  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> /etc/dhcp.conf-ի մեջ արդեն նշում ես, թե որ ինտերֆեյսի հետ աշխատի` Subnet 1.1.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.128: Սա ցանցի նկարագրություն ա, դու նրան ասում ես, թե որ ցանցից եկած հարցումներին պատասխանի և IP տրամադրի, բնական ա կարա պատասխանի մենակ էդ ցանցի կողմ նայող ադապտերով  բարդացրած չի, ուղակի Linux-ի ադմինները չեն սիրում Windows-ը 
> Նույն բաննա, սետղ գրում ես subnet, իսկ այնտեղ bind to address ես անում


 մեր բանավեճի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում 




> Չեմ ասում, թե IP-tables-ը կապ ունի DHCP-ի հետ, կապ ունի GW-ի հետ` Firewall-ն ա 
> Squid-i հետ` այքանով, որ նա էլ Proxy-ն ա


 հեծանիվ հորինելու հավես ա տվել ախպեր  :Jpit: 




> Որ ասում ես, դիմեմ 
> Ուզում եմ Redundant GW սարքեմ,
> Ունեմ երկու օֆիս, իրար միացրել եմ VPN-ով: VPN Սերվերը CentOS 5.5-ի վրա դրված OpenVPN, VPN Կլիենտը D-Link DIR 330 (ddwrt պրաշիվկով) OpenVPN
> Պատկերացրա ունեմ երկու տարբեր պրովայդերներից վերցրած կապ` Public IP-ներով: Անհրաժեշտ ա անել այնպես, որ կլիենտի կողմում եթե իր հիմնական կապը գնա, ապա ավտոմատ VPN-ը բարձրացնի մյուսով:
> Կամ էլ (այ սա ավելի նախընտրելի տարբերակ ա  ) երկուսն էլ բարձացված լինի, ուղղակի rout-ները ավտոմատ կազմակերպի այն կապով, որը տվյալ պահին աշխատում ա 
> Նախապես ասեմ, որ DIR-ի վրա զավադսկոյ մի WAN պորտ կա, բայց երկրերդը ավելացվել ա


 ճիշտն ասած օգնությունս վերաբերվում էր DHCP-ին բայց լավ խնդիր ասիր...

կարևորը ճիշտ բացատրես թե ով ում ա միացված ու ինչ սարքով, եթե կարելի ա գծագիրը վ ստուդիու սարքերի անուններով, IP-ներով:

եթե ճիշտ հասկացա Centos-ի վրա են կպնում երկու պրովայդերի կապն էլ: եթե հա՝ 
չգիտեմ ոնց ես երկու օֆիսն էլ միացնում ցենտոսին, VPN, թե ուրիշ ձևով դա արդեն երկրորդական ա, ավելի հետաքրքիր ա թե ոնց ա բալանսիրովկա անելու երկու պրովայդերների միջև... OSPF պրոտոկոլը դրա հնարավորությունն ունի, եթե կուզես կարելի ա էդ ուղղությամբ մտածել, կամ էլ ստեղ շատ մանրամասն նկարագրած ա, կարանք նաև սենց փորձենք: 

հ.գ. էս էլ էլի ոչինչ, մատների վրա, քայլ առ քայլ գրած ա
http://docstore.mik.ua/manuals/ru/LARTC/x348.html

----------


## Varzor

> մեր բանավեճի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում 
> հեծանիվ հորինելու հավես ա տվել ախպեր


Բա որ ասում եմ, իրար չենք հականում  :Smile: 
Հեծանիվ չէ, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր խնդիրներ կան` գործնական լուծումներ են պետք  :Smile: 



> կարևորը ճիշտ բացատրես թե ով ում ա միացված ու ինչ սարքով, եթե կարելի ա գծագիրը վ ստուդիու սարքերի անուններով, IP-ներով:
> եթե ճիշտ հասկացա Centos-ի վրա են կպնում երկու պրովայդերի կապն էլ: եթե հա՝ 
> չգիտեմ ոնց ես երկու օֆիսն էլ միացնում ցենտոսին, VPN, թե ուրիշ ձևով դա արդեն երկրորդական ա, ավելի հետաքրքիր ա թե ոնց ա բալանսիրովկա անելու երկու պրովայդերների միջև... OSPF պրոտոկոլը դրա հնարավորությունն ունի, եթե կուզես կարելի ա էդ ուղղությամբ մտածել, կամ էլ ստեղ շատ մանրամասն նկարագրած ա, կարանք նաև սենց փորձենք:


*Պարզ սխեմայա`* 
Clipboard01.gif
*Կլիենտ*` 2 WAN ինտերֆեյսով (թե ոնց ա ստացվել, որ 2 հատ ա, երկար պատմություն ա  :Jpit:  D-Link DIR-330-ն ddwrt պրաշիվկով, OpenVPN-ը բարձրացրած: Ամեն WAN-ին միացված ա տարբեր պրովայդերի կաբել:
Միաժամանակ ունի LAN, որին կան միացված համակարգիչեներ, որոնց համար հանդիսանում ա GW և VPN-ով ուղղակի շպրտում ա սերվերի ուղղությամբ:
*Սերվեր*` 2 WAN ինտերֆեսով x86 համակարգիչ, CentOS 5.5, OpenVPN-ը բարձրացրած, Ամեն WAN-ին միացված ա համապատասխանաբար կլիենտինմիացված պրովայդերի կաբելը:
Սերվերի հետևը LAN-ի կոմպերն են, որոնց համար սերվերը հանդիսանում ա GW և դրանցից եկած հարցումներն էլ VPN-ով շպրտում ա կլիենտի ուղղությամբ: 
Ամեն պրովայդերի ուղղությամբ էլ VPN-ը աշխատում ա, բայց ոչ միաժամանակ` կոնկրետ մեկով աշխատում ա, երբ որ կապը կտրվում ա, ստիպված ենք լինում կպնել ու VPN-ը շուռ տալ մյուս ուղղությամբ:
Խնդիրը նրանումն ա, որ դա ավտոմատ անի` այսինքն ավտոմատ պետքա VPN conf-ը փոփոխվի:
կարելի ա անել սկրիպտով բայց դե DIR-ը լիարժեք կոմպ չի` պրոցը շատ թույլ ա, նույնսկ VPN-ը 8-9 MB-ից ավել չի պահում:
IP Route2-ը ունի տենց բաներ, բայց DIR-ի վրա չի նստացվում` տեղ չկա, պրոց չկա  :Smile: 




> հ.գ. էս էլ էլի ոչինչ, մատների վրա, քայլ առ քայլ գրած ա
> http://docstore.mik.ua/manuals/ru/LARTC/x348.html


Մերսի, բայց ստեղ ուրիշ բանի մասին ա խոսվում:

----------


## Shah

ուրեմն չէ... Redundant GW-ի հաշվով կօգնեմ, եթե fedora14+ ի տակ ա, իսկ երկու օֆիս իրար VPN-ով կպցնելու ինձ անհայտ սարքավորումով՝ չէ:

----------


## Varzor

> ուրեմն չէ... Redundant GW-ի հաշվով կօգնեմ, եթե fedora14+ ի տակ ա, իսկ երկու օֆիս իրար VPN-ով կպցնելու ինձ անհայտ սարքավորումով՝ չէ:


De Տարբերությյուն չկա, Fedora, թե CentOS-ով կասես  :Smile: 
Սերվերի կողմում երևի բան պետք չի փոխել:
Իսկ այդ "անհայտ" սարքավորումը, ddwrt պրաշիվկաից հետո դառնում ա մաքուր Linux  :Smile: 
VPN-ն էլ ստանդարտ համաշխարհային OpenVPN-ն ա, նույնիսկ Windows-ի տակ ա աշխատում:
Պատկերացրու, երկու կողմն էլ կոմպ ա...

----------


## Shah

> De Տարբերությյուն չկա, Fedora, թե CentOS-ով կասես 
> Սերվերի կողմում երևի բան պետք չի փոխել:
> Իսկ այդ "անհայտ" սարքավորումը, ddwrt պրաշիվկաից հետո դառնում ա մաքուր Linux 
> VPN-ն էլ ստանդարտ համաշխարհային OpenVPN-ն ա, նույնիսկ Windows-ի տակ ա աշխատում:
> Պատկերացրու, երկու կողմն էլ կոմպ ա...


 Varzor ջան, դրա համար ասել էի որ գծագրիդ մեջ մանրամասն գրես, որը ինչ մեքենա ա ու ինչ IP ունի, ես տենց եմ սովորել... 
հետո էլ վաբշե բան չեմ ջոգում, եթե քեզ Redundant GW ա պետք ապա ես սսիլկեն շատ օգտակար ա http://docstore.mik.ua/manuals/ru/LARTC/x348.html
նրա մասին ա թե ոնց մի քանի պրովայդերից ստացած կանալը բալանսիրովկա անել:


հ.գ.



> Իսկ այդ "անհայտ" սարքավորումը, ddwrt պրաշիվկաից հետո դառնում ա մաքուր Linux


ուզում ես ասես էս ռաութերը դառնում ա սովորական լինու՞քս, լրջից չգիտեի որ տենց բան հնարավոր ա: ասենք ռեալ ա՞ մեջը ինչ որ սեռվեր բարձրացնել:

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor ջան, դրա համար ասել էի որ գծագրիդ մեջ մանրամասն գրես, որը ինչ մեքենա ա ու ինչ IP ունի, ես տենց եմ սովորել... 
> հետո էլ վաբշե բան չեմ ջոգում, եթե քեզ Redundant GW ա պետք ապա ես սսիլկեն շատ օգտակար ա http://docstore.mik.ua/manuals/ru/LARTC/x348.html
> նրա մասին ա թե ոնց մի քանի պրովայդերից ստացած կանալը բալանսիրովկա անել:


IPROUTE2 տարբերակը ծանոթա  :Smile: 
Էդ անտերի (DIR) վրա IPROUTE2 չկա  :Smile:  չի "նստում"  :Smile: 
IP-ները տվյալ պարագայում ինչ էական են? 2 VPN-և էլ արդեն կպած ա ու ռոուտերը միանգամից առաջին VPN-ի վրայա շպրտում :Smile:  Ոնց ավտոմատ փոխեմ ռոուտները մյուս VPN-ի վրա?
Ինչ որ սկրիպտ պիտի գրվի, թե կա համապատասխան կոնֆիգուրացիայի ձև?

----------


## Shah

ապեր, արի կանալները չխառնենք, Redundant GW ասելով ես հասկանում եմ - դա սովորական մեքենա ա, որի վրա կարա լինի ցանկացած օպերացիոն համակարգ, բայց ես նշեցի, որ ես կարող եմ օգնել եթե վրեն տեղադրած լինի fedora 14 կամ 15, եթե Centos-ի ու Fedora-ի մեջ տարբերություն չլեր չէի ասի: դու ասում ես, որ DIR-ի վրա ինչ որ պրաշիվկա ա քցած որը դարձնում ա էդ կոմպը լինուքս, չնայած որ տենց բան առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, բայց մեկա կանալի հավասար-ավտոմատ բաշխումը իմ իմացած տարբերակով, տվյալ դեպքում կատարվում ա iproute2-ով, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես ուրիշ տեխնիկայով:

----------


## Varzor

> ապեր, արի կանալները չխառնենք, Redundant GW ասելով ես հասկանում եմ - դա սովորական մեքենա ա, որի վրա կարա լինի ցանկացած օպերացիոն համակարգ, բայց ես նշեցի, որ ես կարող եմ օգնել եթե վրեն տեղադրած լինի fedora 14 կամ 15, եթե Centos-ի ու Fedora-ի մեջ տարբերություն չլեր չէի ասի: դու ասում ես, որ DIR-ի վրա ինչ որ պրաշիվկա ա քցած որը դարձնում ա էդ կոմպը լինուքս, չնայած որ տենց բան առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, բայց մեկա կանալի հավասար-ավտոմատ բաշխումը իմ իմացած տարբերակով, տվյալ դեպքում կատարվում ա iproute2-ով, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես ուրիշ տեխնիկայով:


Իսկ տվյալ հարցում ինչ տարբերություն կա Fedora-ի ու CentOS-ի մեջ ???
DIR-ը կոմպ չի, ցանցային սարք ա` ռոուտեր, որի համար հատոիւկ Linuxoid պրաշիվկա կա  :Smile: 

բացի IPROUTE2-ի ինչ տարբերակ կա?

----------


## Shah

> Իսկ տվյալ հարցում ինչ տարբերություն կա Fedora-ի ու CentOS-ի մեջ ???


Իմ համար լիքը կա, առաջին ու ամենամեծ տարբերությունը նա ա, որ փաստացի ֆեդորայի վրա աշխատացրել եմ, իսկ ցենտոսի համար պտի ենթադրություններով խոսանք...



> DIR-ը կոմպ չի, ցանցային սարք ա` ռոուտեր, որի համար հատոիւկ Linuxoid պրաշիվկա կա


գիտեմ որ կոմպ չի՝



> ...ուզում ես ասես *էս ռաութերը ...*


 բայց փաստացի նույն հնարավորությունները չունեն ինչքան հասկացա... քանի որ կարևորագույն ուտիլիտաների հավաքածուն՝ iproute2-ի հնարավորությունը չկա մեջը:



> բացի IPROUTE2-ի ինչ տարբերակ կա?


արդեն ասել եմ, OSPF-ով հնարավոր ա (չնայած կասկածում եմ, որ էդ ռաութերով հնարավոր լինի)

----------

Varzor (29.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Իմ համար լիքը կա, առաջին ու ամենամեծ տարբերությունը նա ա, որ փաստացի ֆեդորայի վրա աշխատացրել եմ, իսկ ցենտոսի համար պտի ենթադրություններով խոսանք...
> գիտեմ որ կոմպ չի՝
> բայց փաստացի նույն հնարավորությունները չունեն ինչքան հասկացա... քանի որ կարևորագույն ուտիլիտաների հավաքածուն՝ iproute2-ի հնարավորությունը չկա մեջը:
> արդեն ասել եմ, OSPF-ով հնարավոր ա (չնայած կասկածում եմ, որ էդ ռաութերով հնարավոր լինի)


Ասեմ, որ հաստատ փորձած բան եմ ասում` տենց բան չկա, որ Fedora-ի տակ աշխատի, ու CentOS-ի տակ չաշխատի  :Smile:  Արխային դու ասա Fedora-ի համար, ես կանեմ CentOS-ի տակից  :Smile: 
Ապեր էդ DIR-ի ներկայիս պրաշիվկի մեջ չկա iproute2 մոդուլը ու հնարավոր չի իրան ավելացնել` նորից կամպիլյացիա անել յադրոն, որովհետև գրադարաններն էլ չկան: Սենց ասեմ` մեջը ուրեզաննի Linux a:
Բացի այդ այդ սարքը հնարավորություն չունի միաժամանակ երկու VPN թունել ստեղծի նույն սերվերի հետ  :Smile: 
Միակ տարբերակը հրամանային սկրիպտով մի կանալի գնալու դեպքում բարձրացնել մյուսը, որից հետո ժամանակ առ ժանաակ ստուգել, եթե առաջին կանալը վերականգնվեց, ապա նորից բարձրացնել ՎՊՆ-ը առաջին կանալով:
Այ հենց էդ սկրիպտի գոնե նման օրինակ էր պետք  :Smile: 
Համենայն դեպս շատ շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: 
Կբզբզեմ, վերջ ի վերջո ծրագրավորող եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Ասեմ, որ հաստատ փորձած բան եմ ասում` տենց բան չկա, որ Fedora-ի տակ աշխատի, ու CentOS-ի տակ չաշխատի  Արխային դու ասա Fedora-ի համար, ես կանեմ CentOS-ի տակից


 նորից, չեմ ուզում ենթադրությունների վրա հիմնվեմ:




> Ապեր էդ DIR-ի ներկայիս պրաշիվկի մեջ չկա iproute2 մոդուլը ու հնարավոր չի իրան ավելացնել` նորից կամպիլյացիա անել յադրոն, որովհետև գրադարաններն էլ չկան: Սենց ասեմ` մեջը ուրեզաննի Linux a:


իմ ասածն էլ էր դա Varzor ջան, որ ինքը լրիվ ֆունկցիաները չի կարա անի ինչ որ սովորական լինուքսը սովորական մեքենայի վրա:



> Բացի այդ այդ սարքը հնարավորություն չունի միաժամանակ երկու VPN թունել ստեղծի նույն սերվերի հետ


առավել ևս



> Միակ տարբերակը հրամանային սկրիպտով մի կանալի գնալու դեպքում բարձրացնել մյուսը, որից հետո ժամանակ առ ժանաակ ստուգել, եթե առաջին կանալը վերականգնվեց, ապա նորից բարձրացնել ՎՊՆ-ը առաջին կանալով:
> Այ հենց էդ սկրիպտի գոնե նման օրինակ էր պետք 
> Համենայն դեպս շատ շնորհակալ եմ 
> Կբզբզեմ, վերջ ի վերջո ծրագրավորող եմ


 ապեր, հազար ու մի ռաուտինգ պրատակոլներ կան, որոնք ավտոմատ գտնում են ամենակարճ ճանապարհը, դրա համար պետք չի ծրագրավորել կամ էլ սկրիպտերի վրա գլուխ ջարդել...
խնդրեմ կարդա սրանց մասին, համոզված եմ դժվար չի լինի: իմ կարծիքով RIP-ը հենց ինքը կլի երկու օֆիսների ռաութինգի համար:

----------


## Varzor

Շնորհակալ եմ:
Բայց նորից ասեմ, որ Fedora-ն ու CentOS-ը յադրոի տեսանկյունից նույն բաներն են (RedHat-ն էլ ա համարյա նույնը): Էսքան ժամանակ չի եղել ի մոդուլ, որ տեղափոխելի չլինի  :Smile: 

RIP-ը կնայեմ, մերսի  :Smile: 
Իսկ եթե կլիենտ օֆիսներին քանակը գերազանցում ա 30-ը?
Ինչպիսի ապարատային լուծում խորհուրդ կտաս?

----------


## Shah

> Շնորհակալ եմ:
> Բայց նորից ասեմ, որ Fedora-ն ու CentOS-ը յադրոի տեսանկյունից նույն բաներն են (RedHat-ն էլ ա համարյա նույնը): Էսքան ժամանակ չի եղել ի մոդուլ, որ տեղափոխելի չլինի 
> 
> RIP-ը կնայեմ, մերսի 
> Իսկ եթե կլիենտ օֆիսներին քանակը գերազանցում ա 30-ը?
> Ինչպիսի ապարատային լուծում խորհուրդ կտաս?


հիմնականում առաջին մակարդակի (AS ցանցերը բաժանվում են երեք տրամաբանական մասերի (ցանցային հիմունքներ առաջին գլուխ) ) վրա դնում են հենց քո ասած կատալիստները... նոր էդ սվիչ-կատալիստների հիման վրա արդեն կարելի ա շարել տարբեր ռաութերներ, թե ցիսկոի ընտանիքից, թե դիլինկ, բայց միանշանակ ամենահուսալին ցիսկոն ա ԻՀԿ:

----------

Varzor (29.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> բայց միանշանակ ամենահուսալին ցիսկոն ա ԻՀԿ:


 :Smile: 
Ուրիշ միտք չէի սպասում:
Գաղտնիք ասեմ` Cisco-ի ներկայացուցիչների հետ մի քանի անգամ զրուցել եմ (իրանց բաժանորդն եմ հանդդիսանում  :Smile:  Ընդունել են, որ իրենք "ամենան" չեն, լավն են, շատ լավն են, բայց "ամենան" չեն  :Smile: 
Առավել ևս որ անիմաստ թանկ են:
L3 մակարդակով սարքերը բավարար չեն?
Juniper-ներին ծանոթ ես? մասնավորապես SRX-ներին:

----------

